# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Turbo-X A15HE i5 2430 8GB

## DJman

Turbo-X A15HE

*I5 2430*

*8GB RAM 1333*(η μια 4αρα ίσως έχει υπόλοιπο εγγύησης 1 χρόνο από eshop)

*Nvidia GT 520M 1GB*

15.6'' 1366x768 WXGA HD LED

160GB HDD 98% sentintel(σε άλλο λαπτοπ βγάζει 100%, άρα είναι λάθος του Sentinel μάλλον)

*HDMI*,VGA, *2χUSB3*, 2χUSB2, ακουστικό, mic, SD, DVD-RW

Μπαταρία έχει, αλλά κρατάει 30’

Φορτιστή εργοστασιακό

Win7 ΗΟΜΕ PREM x64 αυθεντικά με αυτοκόλλητο δικό του
Δισκάκι με drivers, αν και τους βρίσκετε και στο plaisio.gr

Λίγα λογία για το laptop.

Παρόλο turbo-x, το λαπτοπ είναι θηρίο και δεν το λέω κοροϊδευτικά. Αν  δεν χρειαζόμουν μικρότερο λόγο συχνών πλέον μετακινήσεων(πήρα ένα 14αρι  μεταχειρισμένο) δεν θα το έδινα. Με τον ssd που του είχα βάλει, σήκωνε  τα πάντα. Το καλοκαίρι έφτιαξα ένα e-shop με αθλητικά είδη και έτρεχα  ταυτόχρονα Adobe photohsop 10+ φωτογραφίες, 2 browser(με 30+ tabs) και  άνοιγα και premier που και που ,για κάποια βίντεο παρουσίασης των  προϊόντων.(+  ανοιχτά viber,skype, whats up, Spotify και αλλα). Ποτέ δεν  πέταξε μπλε οθόνη και ποτέ δεν freezare.

Η χρήση του ήταν 4 μήνες τον χρόνο.

To μόνο πρόβλημα που μου έβγαλε τον τελευταίο χρόνο είναι στα ηχεία, που  για κάποιο λόγο μετά από 2 λεπτά σταματάνε να παίζουν. Aμα τον βάλεις  stand by και τον ξανανοίξεις λειτουργούν και μετα ξανασταματάνε. Άμα  αλλάξει τραγούδι στο youtube ξαναπαίζουν Δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ να δω τι  φταίει γιατί φοράω ακουστικά(εκεί λειτουργεί κομπλέ), και όταν είμαι στο  γραφείο συνέδεα το λαπτοπ, με 2,1 ηχεία. Ίσως ο καινούργιος driver που  κατεβάζει το windows update δεν είναι συμβατός.

Μαζί θα πάρετε και ένα πληρες κουφάρι του ίδιου μοντέλου, το οποίο το  είχα αγοράσει από το insomnia , με την λογική ότι αν μου σπάσει -  γρατζουνιστεί κάτι από το δικό μου, να έχω να το αλλάξω. Τόσο πολυ το  αγαπούσα :P











Τιμη 150 κανω και αποστολες

----------

